# 1970 GTO fender decal placement



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

I searched around for previous posts but didnt find what I needed. I bought a 70 GTO that does not have the fender decals. I have the decals to put on, but need measurements or placement templates. Does anyone have this info? Thanks!


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

Anybody have the measurements of where to place the fender decals on a 1970GTO ?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Enclosed is a post from another forum. The image is hard to make out but indicates that the assembly manual includes the dimensions.






70 gto fender and trunk decals - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


70 gto fender and trunk decals 70-72 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





The post states “These are from the assembly manual. Although the decals from the factory, I believe, were placed by eye and not exact. Numbers look like 6.18 (REF) and 2.26 (REF).”


----------

